# Gold Vapor Disposition



## stoneware (Dec 13, 2021)

Skip to 11:22


----------



## Elemental (Dec 13, 2021)

I’ve used this technique before to process latent fingerprints off of plastic bags when I was a crime scene investigator. Vapor metal deposition uses a vacuum chamber and you pass a burst of high voltage through a thin gold wire to vaporize the gold and it will deposit on the fats, oils, and salts left from a fingerprint. It’s really sensitive and hard to use. I spent hours on maintenance just to keep our system working.

Cyanoacrylate (superglue) is usually a better technique most of the time and allows for more dyes and powders to be used afterwards. Let me know if you have any questions. 

Elemental


----------



## Quiklearner (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, off I go to the local RCMP station to look for old black garbage bags to process for gold fingerprints....


----------



## Elemental (Dec 13, 2021)

Quiklearner said:


> Well, off I go to the local RCMP station to look for old black garbage bags to process for gold fingerprints....


I believe your recovery will be successful, please report back in micro-grams how much you recover! The last time I ran that machine it used about 2 cm of extremely thin 24k gold wire for a 3 cubic foot vacuum chamber. Good luck!

Elemental


----------



## Quiklearner (Dec 13, 2021)

I was just kidding Elemental, I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## Jado (Dec 13, 2021)

Pretty cool for things that can’t be fumed with cyanoacrylate (he mentioned paper towel) but honestly a $30 video camera, a nitrogen chamber and an ALS will suffice.


----------



## Elemental (Dec 13, 2021)

Quiklearner said:


> I was just kidding Elemental, I wouldn't waste my time.


Yeah, not sure if my sarcasm came across properly. It's a tiny amount of gold that used in that process. 



Jado said:


> Pretty cool for things that can’t be fumed with cyanoacrylate (he mentioned paper towel) but honestly a $30 video camera, a nitrogen chamber and an ALS will suffice.


Hmm... paper towel for me would be light mist of ninhydrin or iodine fuming. Paper towel is a terrible thing to try and recover latent prints from, it just has a bad texture. But if it's all you have to go on, so be it. Latex was always another tough material to print. I had a homicide where we recovered latex gloves in bloody duct tape all balled up. Spent quite a few days slowly separating the duct tape and printing both it and the gloves. As luck would have it, I found a partial latex glove piece in the basement (not tangled in duct tape). I could either do latent prints or DNA swabs, but not both. Called the FBI to get their advice, they asked if we had a suspect (we did). They said DNA, we did and got a match. Morale of the story, don't sell PCP and not pay your suppliers, kids. I also found the money he owed them, stashed away in the house. He died about 10 feet away from it.

Regardless, I fear I've taken this message thread about as far away from precious metal refining as possible, so back to regularly scheduled gold & silver chat.


----------



## Jado (Dec 14, 2021)

Elemental said:


> Yeah, not sure if my sarcasm came across properly. It's a tiny amount of gold that used in that process.
> 
> 
> Hmm... paper towel for me would be light mist of ninhydrin or iodine fuming. Paper towel is a terrible thing to try and recover latent prints from, it just has a bad texture. But if it's all you have to go on, so be it. Latex was always another tough material to print. I had a homicide where we recovered latex gloves in bloody duct tape all balled up. Spent quite a few days slowly separating the duct tape and printing both it and the gloves. As luck would have it, I found a partial latex glove piece in the basement (not tangled in duct tape). I could either do latent prints or DNA swabs, but not both. Called the FBI to get their advice, they asked if we had a suspect (we did). They said DNA, we did and got a match. Morale of the story, don't sell PCP and not pay your suppliers, kids. I also found the money he owed them, stashed away in the house. He died about 10 feet away from it.
> ...


Yeah chromatography on fibre products is iffy but isn’t destructive like Iodine. Latex would def be an experience thing. Back to the… Oh wait, I’m not a refiner, I’m just here for the inorganic chemistry lol


----------



## stoneware (Feb 15, 2022)

stoneware said:


> Skip to 11:22



Recently tried to post a new thread, forum said. looks like I'm able to reply to my old threads.


----------



## stoneware (Feb 15, 2022)

stoneware said:


> Recently tried to post a new thread, forum said. looks like I'm able to reply to my old threads.
> 
> View attachment 48346







(Pd), 5-20ppm of lanthanum (La), 10-30ppm of yttrium (Y) and the balance of gold (Au) with the purity of 99.999 wt%. The preparation method comprises the following steps: 1) preparing materials, 2) smelting master alloy, 3) continuously casting a gold rod, 4) roughly drawing, 5) intermediate annealing, 6) intermediate drawing, fine drawing and ultra-fine drawing, 7) final annealing, 8) winding, 9) and packaging. The invention has reasonable and standard process design and simple and convenient operation, and the obtained product has high strength and good stability and can completely meet the requirement on the ultrahigh strength of the high-purity bonding gold wire.


​


----------

